# RecipeDB - Simcoe APA



## Back Yard Brewer (29/7/08)

Simcoe APA  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is my house beer. I adore APA's. The Simcoe adds another dimension in bittering. In the past I dry hopped my APA's but have discovered that the flame out addition is enough of an aroma hit. You may want to hit it a bit more if that is your thing. I have actually added around 1gm per litre of Cascade towards the end of ferment on occasions. If you like APA's I think you will like this one. Mash at 67c for one hour, mash out at 72c. Boil is for one hour. IBU's showed 32.5 on my Beersmith.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg BB Pale Malt    3.5 kg JWM Export Pilsner    1 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 30mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)    16 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         38L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 33.3 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 38L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## tdh (29/7/08)

Good looking recipe. I'll enter it into Promash for future use.

Try 'first wort hopping' the Simcoe, it's another way of introducing flavour and aroma.

Weyermann CaraRed is also worth a try, maybe as a replacement for the Munich malt.

tdh


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/7/08)

tdh said:


> Good looking recipe. I'll enter it into Promash for future use.
> 
> Try 'first wort hopping' the Simcoe, it's another way of introducing flavour and aroma.
> 
> ...




FWH is that an extra addition or just the 60min addition put in to the kettle whilst sparging? It would make an extra bitter beer if it wasnt

BYB


----------



## Fourstar (29/7/08)

Very similar to my Simcoe 'hopburst' Ale i made recently

See below:


Recipe: Simcoe Hopburst Pale
Brewer: Braden
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 29.71 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item
4.50 kg Pale (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) 76.3 %
1.00 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) 16.9 %
0.40 kg Crystal (60.0 SRM) 6.8 %

10.00 gm Amarillo (60 min)
20.00 gm Simcoe (20 min)
10.00 gm Amarillo (20 min)
10.00 gm Cascade (20 min)
10.00 gm Amarillo (5 min)
10.00 gm Cascade (5 min)
10.00 gm Simcoe (0 min)
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet
1 Pkgs SafAle (DCL Yeast #S-05)


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Step Temp Step Time
Mash In 66.0 C 60 min
Mash Out 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/7/08)

Fourstar said:


> Very similar to my Simcoe 'hopburst' Ale i made recently




If the cost of Amarillo gets to ridiculous down the track I will start looking at Simcoe for a substitute. First got introduced to Simcoe around two years ago and have not yet turned my back on it. BTW has anyone heard it refered to as "Lisa Simcoe" I am sure that is what it was called when I first bought some. May be wrong.

BYB


----------



## tdh (29/7/08)

Can be both. 
More precisely it is your late hopping addition added to the kettle whilst sparging.
IBU's will rise so adjust bitterness levels using Promash etc.

tdh

p.s. has anyone ever brewed a beer and used FWH as the ONLY hop addition?
Do yourself a favour, it will prove that this counter-intuitive process works. Simcoe is an ideal candidate.




Back Yard Brewer said:


> FWH is that an extra addition or just the 60min addition put in to the kettle whilst sparging? It would make an extra bitter beer if it wasnt
> 
> BYB


----------

